# Do You Use Bee Repellent During Cut-outs?



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

How are they using it? I want the bees to clean up my mess after I have hived them and have the queen in the hive in a clip. 

As far as preventing recolonization, I try to seal off entry points and strategically place some moth balls in the remaining cavity. Those fumes in the Texas heat will keep scouts from choosing that location again, in my opinion and limited experience. 

Does you product last longer than mothballs? Will it also deter roaches and mice?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I use it after the removal to repel the foragers when returning. Sometimes to push a queen from her hiding spot towards the end of the removal.
I will even use a small spritz on the area where a swarm congregated to mask the queens scent so the bees are repelled from that area to find the queen's new location.
You can also use a small spritz on your bee suit to repel aggressive bees during a removal. 
I do use Fischer's though. I'd rather smell like almonds than any of those other repellants. lol


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I know a guy from NC who does cut outs shirtless for some reason. That's all the repellent he uses.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most people don't want their house to smell like essential oil of vomit... so I would forego the Bee go... Bee quick or similar product would be a better choice for such things. In the end, though, you need to close things up when you are done so they can't get back in...


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> In the end, though, you need to close things up when you are done so they can't get back in...


I've found the best way to keep new bees out of an old location is to completely fill the void they were in with insulation. Seems like most of the time they can always find another way to get in, but take away their space and they can't rebuild there. 

As far as the repellent, it only works temporarily. I use it occasionally when bees cluster in an area I can't reach and I need to drive them out. Got to be careful though, I one time drove about a pound of bees the wrong way into master bedroom. 

Don


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Got to be careful though, I one time drove about a pound of bees the wrong way into master bedroom. 

 Yes, I think it's most useful if you can put the fumes BEHIND the bees and drive them towards the exit...


----------



## MR2Bs (Jun 1, 2013)

I use Honey-B-Gone on trees. I use a Hogan Trap style setup. After sealing all entries I find I then drill a 3/8 hole into the chamber then spray HBG in it, cover with a piece of duck tape and wait about 2hrs check the box. If queen is in it I then place her in a queen clip and remove the box from the tree, set it as close to the exit hole in the tree and pick everything up that evening. Done 2 trap this week this, works great.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Sprayed some on the open side of a shed. That was holding some bees. The cut out was outside in the overhang. Came back that night not a bee in sight. Where I was expecting a clump of bees. 
David


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

/We bought a bottle if thus stuff and made the mistake of not padding the bottle well in the tool bag. It not only repels bees but I had to throw away my tool bag and run all the tools thru the wifes dishwasher twice. I don't want to be anywhere near this stuff. Now we only use the nice smelling stuff.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> > Yes, I think it's most useful if you can put the fumes BEHIND the bees and drive them towards the exit...


Michael that's one thing I considered when considering the packaging for HBG. You can adjust the sprayer to a mist or a stream. It allows you to place it where you need it in a cutout. Especially useful when doing a ceiling job and need to shot a stream in back of the bees. Works like a champ!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I used some Bee quick on a swarm last week. The bees were on a fire hydrant so I couldn't shake them in the box. I put some in the box then I started putting them in front of a piece of cardboard leading into the box. That worked great, but some of the bees didn't want to leave the fireplug. So I used a tiny amount of bee quick and they tore off of the hydrant and into the box. Super easy.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

We use HBG and BQ for removals to keep or push the bees out of inaccessible areas. I like the stream option for removals. Scott, my initial reaction is that I would like a little stronger solution on the HBG for removals, but I'm not a scientist and have not been using it long. I'll probably do a side by side test with HBG and BQ sometime to compare. I'm grateful to have the choice.


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Depending on where your at, one of the best ways to push bees out of where they are at is your good old smoker can, just make sure that its got enough raw fuel on top of the fire to where your not blowing fire or sparks out the end, now remember, this works on some situations, i know not all of them. But works really well


----------

